# Black Bear Moving South



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/index.ssf/2010/03/black_bear_in_oceana_county_sh.html


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks for the link to a decent read.

The comment section at the bottom has a couple of eye openers though. Some people don't have a clue.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Great article, but I agree; the comments left by some readers are ridiculous! Obviously I am "PRO" hunting, but still, why do the anti-hunters look so ignorant about EVERYTHING? Glad they stay out of our woods.


----------



## Buckdumper (Mar 19, 2010)

Big Black Rodents? Coulda killed a ton of em.

We dont want em, they are nothin but a problem, and easy to kill.




Just like the only good wolf, is a dead wolf.

We did it once, we will do it again.


I say there should be a bounty, like the old days. Kill every wolf, coyote, bobcat, dogman, ect.


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

BuckHumper 

Are you really that ignorant , or is it your goal to just yank everyone's chain ?


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)




----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

nice post Bucklicker ! I hope guy's like you dont reproduce.:rant:


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Buckdumper said:


> Big Black Rodents? Coulda killed a ton of em.
> 
> We dont want em, they are nothin but a problem, and easy to kill.
> 
> ...


Dumb Ass.


----------



## jmc (Mar 8, 2004)

come on guys,i believe i know this buckhumper,or at least seen him,drives a little import with rainbow stickers and peace signs all over it,most likely hangs out in the rest area stalls,tapping others feet under the divider:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Found some tracks 2 weeks ago in the mud behind the house in Rockford. Figured it was only a matter of time. They've already been seen south of here


----------



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

Guy's why is everyone really that surprised about the bears being there? I'm from the UP and ya, we all know thier all around up there. I'm currently in Mobile Alabama with the Coast guard and the hunting camp i belong to has been dealing with bear issues for a while. I used to run across them when i was stationed in Arkansas working on the White and Mississippi river. :coolgleam Zeph


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Those bears have been in Oceana county for years. 

Fact is one was poached and left on opening day of firearms deer season a few years ago. The son of a M-S member had been watching that bear grow up. Dam shame some people are so ignorant as to shoot that bear and just leave it.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree Multibeard. Another case of "dumb-ass", if it moves - shoot it. Maybe people should be interviewed in person BEFORE they are given a hunting license...or at least a test? I know...it won't stop the Poacher's from Poachin'. What a shame.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

There was a black bear on the cover of the St. Johns reminder that was seen in Fowler. One also got hit by a car there. I saw one when I was deer hunting 2 years ago, and found a ton of bear sign. This is Clinton county, well south of Oceana county- so I don't see how this is surprising.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Buddy of mine lives by Egypt Valley Creek, trib of the Grand on the east side of Grand Rapids, has had bears in his back yard since 1989. Glad the DNR is catching on.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a matter of time. Doesn't bother me s long as they don't get outta control.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

http://blog.mlive.com/annarbornews/2008/08/several_black_bear_sightings_r.html


----------



## tsddawson (Feb 26, 2010)

Wish they had tags in the lower part of michigan!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

GoNorthMore said:


> Buddy of mine lives by Egypt Valley Creek, trib of the Grand on the east side of Grand Rapids, has had bears in his back yard since 1989. Glad the DNR is catching on.


 
I worked a security job a few years ago, at the time people where talking about the bear sightings around Egypt Valley. One night during a golf tourney there, I ended up guarding the catering tent overnight. Let me tell you, when your tired, cold, and by yourself all night long, you start thinking every shadow is a bear come to raid the tent. Thankfully the biggest thing I had to chase out of the tent were a couple raccoons. :lol:


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

Ha moving south? How about moving west? there has been a significant bear population in Newaygo county for as long as I've been around. See them every year at my cabin in the white cloud area. First couple times I was young and had to go wipe myself! Even have pictures of bear last year right on Croton pond shoreline!! Moving south eh? :lol:


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Let me tell you, when your tired, cold, and by yourself all night long, you start thinking every shadow is a bear:lol:


sounds like me on stand.....


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm also not surprised to hear of bear in Oceana county since it has enough woods to hold bear. It won't be long before we will get reports of bear milling around Grand Rapids...not much woods there but plenty of trash cans and gondolas.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very interesting. I'm not sure on how the population distribution influences bear densities, (i.e. how much area does a single bear need to survive, are they tolerant of other bears within there territories?)

After moving down here a a couple of years ago, I was surprised to learn that there are greater populations and densities of bears in the Eastern part of NC where there is much greater agricultural production and ag. land then there is closer to me in the mountains. Kinda surprising since the mountains have huge areas of national forest, with large expanses of road less areas.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Big Brown said:


> Ha moving south? How about moving west? there has been a significant bear population in Newaygo county for as long as I've been around. See them every year at my cabin in the white cloud area. First couple times I was young and had to go wipe myself! Even have pictures of bear last year right on Croton pond shoreline!! Moving south eh? :lol:


In our teens some buddies and I camped in the Big Bend area above Hardy Dam. I saw a sow with two cubs while walking down the road back to camp. That was in 1961.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The first bear I remember being reported in Ocean county was about 45 years ago. It was on the north side of Stoney Lake. It would come in a gals yard and play with here St Bernard.

For a couple of years back in the 70's there were bear seen on the golf course north of Shelby. This brings back the memory of getting the crap scared out of me. I came out of the swamp from checking traps and started down a road in the swamp to my truck. A local dentist that was always sneaking away from the office to play a couple of holes snuck up behind me and shouted.

Seems he felt he needed to get even with me as when he heard me coming through the swamp he thought it was one of the bears.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't believe that you people from SW Michigan are afraid of bears. What are you going to do when the wolves that you love so much start showing up in your back yards??


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Big Brown said:
> 
> 
> > First couple times I was young and had to go wipe myself! Even have pictures...


Thanks, but no thanks.:yikes:


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

My aunt has a place on Six Lakes, which is close to Ionia, and has had her iron bird feeders twisted up pretty bad the past two winters. Pretty sure it wasn't deer or *****, I couldn't even bend em back myself.

Also, I heard of a blackie seen in Holt last winter, too.

Wouldn't mind catching a glimpse of one sometime, just a glimpse though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mark49331 (Sep 26, 2009)

Henrik for President said:


> My aunt has a place on Six Lakes, which is close to Ionia, and has had her iron bird feeders twisted up pretty bad the past two winters. Pretty sure it wasn't deer or *****, I couldn't even bend em back myself.
> 
> Also, I heard of a blackie seen in Holt last winter, too.
> 
> ...


Must have been in the warm times of winter for them to be out of hibernating............:smile-mad


----------

